# NEW Fall mani trends



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 28, 2011)

I wanted to share this modern half-moon manicure look with you all.  It is something that I am loving right now. So chic!!!





  	image credit:   www.stylelist.com/2011/02/17/3-1-phillip-lim-fall-2011-fashion-week-backstage-beauty/


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah i really like this look! simple but effective! however i fear it's too fiddly for me!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 14, 2011)

ya, it has a mature and stylish look; you can wear it to the office and look professional.
  	Yes, maybe some work, maybe take the pic in and have a manicurist just change the polish  ... I'm gonna try though - saving it for Fall  - summer/spring looks should be easier/more carefree I think or at least that's how the season affects me 



LMD84 said:


> yeah i really like this look! simple but effective! however i fear it's too fiddly for me!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 22, 2011)

I found another new mani look that I am loving!  I think this Fall will be focused on nails for me.  Note to self: must acquire some skills during lazy Summer weekends and sunny evenings in order to prepare lol ;-)





  	Photo: Jennifer Graylock/jpistudios.com acquired on stylist.com


----------

